
Show HN: A Travis CI Elixir client - kddeisz
https://github.com/localytics/travis.ex
======
needz
I haven't seen Elixir mentioned here in awhile. As it's the next language I'm
interested in learning -- how's it coming along? How are people feeling about
it after having more time with it?

~~~
pythonaut_16
I've been learning it an enjoying it so far. It's going a little slow for me
due to my limited time to commit to it and being fairly different from OOP,
but there are a ton of really powerful concepts and features in it.

The biggest thing holding me back is really just picking a project and getting
some momentum going on it.

~~~
rdtsc
> my limited time to commit to it and being fairly different from OOP

If it helps, you can think of Elixir/Erlang as extreme OOP with processes as
objects. Objects are truly isolated and won't break each other by overwriting
each others' memory. They communicate only by messages. Inheritance doesn't
work there as well. Composition is different. Perhaps supervision hierarchies
provide that.

In general I found learning Erlang that I became a better programmer in other
languages as well (Python, C and others). I think more about passing state
around and making it explicit. Using functions more than deep class
hierarchies. I often find it makes the code more modular, debuggable and
testable.

